# Some work



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Never uploaded any of my pics for people to comment, mainly because everyone critiques everything you do and lets you know one of your pipes is slightly out of level so the job is garbage and they could of done it better.

Our company is doing a Government job, found out how annoying these jobs can be, especially when you have a committee of people that tell you how to be the plumber.

Happy how this job turned out, tomorrow is the deadline and we have to install two water softeners or else we get penalized. 

This job is a washroom and shower building in a park









Trap seal primers









Urinal rough in, in pipe chase









Other side of wall in bathroom, nice trim on urinal I like it. I wonder if they will end up putting a partition on the sink side!?









Barrier free family bathroom, sink is in corner.









Gas, venting and electrical is not mine, two 100 gal hot water heaters









Mixing valves for shower, never seen this kind before, easy to use dial for the park rangers to operate.









All showers are mixed water and motion activated, inside boxes are solenoids, everything is unioned so solenoids can be removed in winter


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Not nitpicking but why not use the tape meant for that insulation?


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

We usually do, but I find that it falls off easier over time, we save the tape that comes with the insulation for pipes in drop ceilings and in walls. Love the aluminum stuff


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> We usually do, but I find that it falls off easier over time, we save the tape that comes with the insulation for pipes in drop ceilings and in walls. Love the aluminum stuff



Funny you say that. Did the same thing last night on a bunch of 2" copper we ran.

Nice work. Looks good.

I give the hand spray a week before it gets legs or gets smashed...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't see the pics

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

All I get is a bunch of little red *********'s


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Same with the school board, change it 50 times...


----------

